# Pathway of Blood Through the Heart



## disassociative (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok Paramedic & Nursing Students, time to shine!

I was digging through a bunch of my url's and came across the best pharmaceutical commercial/circulatory supplement ever!

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, "Pump, Pump Pump &copy;" brought to you by Saint Joseph Aspirin. 

If you want to learn the blood pathway through the heart and lungs, this is the way to do it.

http://www.stjosephaspirin.com/images/stjoseph/pumpblood/

Compliments of http://www.stjosephaspirin.com/


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 14, 2008)

AH! I'm so glad someone else knows this song. I had the best professor in the world for Bio last year and she got this stuck in my head so many times I'll never forget the cycle. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Katie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol Good one.  I learned mine by drawing pictures


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

HAHA thats an awesome song, I just kept drawing 4 boxes (all representing the chambers in the heart, Then labeled them with aorta all that good stuff, I always thought the best way to learn something was put it into as basic a form as you can and then work up. :blink:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2008)

*Pump!*

THANK YOU DIS!!


----------



## futureemt (Feb 15, 2008)

disassociative said:


> Ok Paramedic & Nursing Students, time to shine!
> 
> I was digging through a bunch of my url's and came across the best pharmaceutical commercial/circulatory supplement ever!
> 
> ...



OMG that was great....I need to show my class!!


----------

